# ntop rrdtool graphs work with xl0 but not netflow-device



## johnblue (May 14, 2011)

I have installed ntop from ports and everything seems to be working a-okay.  But this is only when ntop's NIC selection is set to the 3com ethernet card xl0.  However, when I switch over to the NetFlow-device.2 NIC, the rrdtool graphs under Summary > Network Load completely disappear.

I've been all over the config three or four times and I cannot find where the glitch is at.  If I switch back to the xl0 NIC, rrdtool graphs will start being displayed again.  Finally, I am getting netflow traffic from the pfsense box and I've confirmed this with tcpdump plus ntop's own web interface.

Any thoughts are welcomed and thanks in advance!

John


----------



## johnblue (May 14, 2011)

I doesn't like V9 protocol.  I swapped it out for V5 and the rrdtool graphs lit up.

*sigh*

Now I need to figure out how to get the google maps to load and I can call it done.


----------

